# Embroider names on polo shirt



## French lady (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

I've done an order but have not delivered it yet and it keeps me from sleeping. It's polo shirts embroidered with logo on left chest and first name on sleeve. The names on the sleeve have the same width so the font size changes depending on the name. I'm afraid the customer won't like it. The shortest name Steve is 4" wide and 1,75" inches tall. Is it a mistake? Should I have done all the same size of font for all names? Should I redo it or deliver and see jow the customer reacts? It's for a club not a company. Thanks for helping me go back to sleep!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I generally start out with the longest name and set that to the width you want then all the proceeding names will have the same scale. Otherwise yes it will look a bit funny - but then your customer might not be bothered


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

utero said:


> I generally start out with the longest name and set that to the width you want then all the proceeding names will have the same scale. Otherwise yes it will look a bit funny - but then your customer might not be bothered


I second that.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

I would deliver them and see what they say. We run into this all the time. One shirt may say Dr. Margarita Alvarado Gonzales and the next says Jon. I start with the longest name and size to where its visually appealing for the garment. Never go over 4" wide. Then all long names are the same size font. For the short names up the font size a little. That way there is only 2 sized fonts. And yes, Jon will look small. You don't want every name to be the same width. I also try to go a little smaller font on professional garments. Doctors have smaller fonts than Bob the mechanic.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

We usually monogram at .5" tall, if there is a super long name we make it 4 or 4.25" long and do the rest of the set at that letter height. 

Everybody has those orders that knot your stomach before delivery, for any number of reasons. Hold your head up, smile and mostly they just smile and thank you.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I would take to them just the way it is. Why because sometimes we are to critical of are own work.


----------



## French lady (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks to all for your comments. I will deliver it the way they are and see what they say. If they don't like it I might offer a discount. But I'm taking notes for next monograming!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely being too critical. They go as is. 4" to 4.25 is my width and .5/.6 is my height. I always explained to clients that long names will appear squished.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> If they don't like it I might offer a discount


One of the best pieces of advice I've gotten here was when a client is unhappy ask them "what can I do to make this right". They may think it's a lot smaller a problem than you do.


----------

